# 72 G Bowfront Stocking opinions



## jwolfe (Aug 2, 2013)

I started with a Malawi tank in mind but I quickly changed my mind to a tang. Since this is new to me Im going by this forums cookie cutter suggestion for the 55 gallon because it has the same footprint minus the bowfront part. People on the Malawi section have been so helpful but because the post went from Malawi to Tang I figured it was time to carry this over with some of the great info the others gave. Here is the options on the cutter. Below that I will have a pic of my tank and the fish I chose. Everyone's input is greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Cookie Cutter Options:
• Cyprichromis leptosoma - 12
Select 1 pair from each group (max of 2 pairs):
• Altolamprologus calvus or compressiceps
• Neolamprologus leleupi or cylindricus
• Julidochromis or Chalinochromis
• Telmatochromis vittatus, bifrenatus or brichardi

I would like the Following;
Cyprichromis leptosoma - 12
altolamprologus compressiceps (Pair)
Julidochromis Transcriptus (Pair)

My Tank going through a Fishless Cycle:


Thanks for your thoughts in advance!

Jess


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As mentioned in Malawi, the Tang cookie cutters are a little too ambitious sometimes. You could try the two rock dwellers (choose a small peaceful julidochromis) but have a plan in case it does not work out.


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello Again DJ! You know the more I think of it, I could always set up a smalle tank for the transcriptus if I really needed them. Im starting to think just going with (1) Cave dweller being the compressiceps and finding some shellies. Any other shellies you would recommend that would do well with the comps and and the leptos? Trying to find a few so I can see some options.


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually, what if I made the trasncriptus the cave dweller and went with Altolamprologus Compressiceps Sumbu The smaller Shell Dwellers?


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 2, 2013)

Sure wish I could edit posts, Sorry about the triple post. Here is where I am at NOW. No More Changes unless you say this does not work.
*12 Cyprichromis leptosoma
2 Julidochromis Transcriptus
2 Altolamprologus Compressiceps Sumbu*

Thats all I want, I hope it works  Sorry guys, this is tough and I keep changing my mind but trying to make it better each time for the fish. opcorn:


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 2, 2013)

:roll: Bueeeellerr???? Buuueeeeeller, Anyone.....anyone??!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the A. comp. 'sumbu' might get lost in the big tank.

What about a pair of Altolamprologus compressiceps 'red fin Kagoma' or similar with the Paracyps? You may have to start with a group of 6 juvies, but they are an attractive fish and I enjoy their behavior.

I disliked the Calvus and Comps when I first started with Tangs but I've found they've really grown on me the last couple years.


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello deeda! Thanks for chiming in! *** actually thought about the bigger Compressiceps, yellow heads. I think they are gorgeous! *** been trying to make a community tank with Transcriptus because my uncle has over 100 of them, but the more I think of it, taking a few isnt going to change his situation much anyways lol I did look at the paracyps but really like the leptosomas. Perhaps I should just go with two species like a school of leptos and a nice pair of comps. That way if im lucky enough to have them breed there is space.....You think the leptos and comps will be ok together?


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 2, 2013)

is Altolamprologus compressiceps 'red fin Kagoma' the same as Fire Fin? Those awesome too!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think they are the same fish.

Actually, I have a 75G (48" x 18") with the A. comp. 'red fin Kagoma', 5 adults + juvies and Paracyprochromis nigripinnis 'neon Kapembwa'. I do have a lot of rocks, live plants and floating plants so that could explain why the adult comps are working for me.

I've never tried C. leptosoma so can't advise on stocking them.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

I would also go with a 4th fish species and probably a shelldweller but looking at the current aquascaping of your tank it doesn't look like you have enough space for a shellbed but Neolamprologus brevis should work since they don't require too many shells.

Otherwise you might want to tweak the rock piles a little bit so that you can make a shellbed at one corner of your tank while allowing at least several inches of space between the shellbed and the rock piles. Then you could get some Neolamprologus multifasciatus which is the more common shelldweller in the typical first Tanganyikan community tank.


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello DarkSkies! Thanks for the input! I think it may be the angle, there is a good 4-5" of and bed for a good portion of the tank but I have been debating taking out the two small cichlid stones on the bottom front left corner for shellies. I dont think I could do the calvus with the shellies tho as *** read they get into their business at times? DJRansome had recommended the multis as well and im seriously considering them. Perhaps Leptos, Julies, and Multis like he had recommended in The malawi post where I had originally started(Was going malawi but changed my mind over there). Here is another angle let me know what you think.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

jwolfe, your tank is very nice and I'm sure will look stunning when the fish are in it. I think 4-5" of space should be good enough for a shellbed for a multi colony. Usually rock piles are spaced separately from each other rather than being connected from one end of the tank to the other as yours is. What can happen is that without that space of separation certain fish might decide to consider the whole tank as their territory since it's just one large rock pile in essence. Shellbeds are also spaced in that way. However, I've definitely seen many tanks aquascaped like yours to work out very well. It's really all about trial and error when it comes to Tanganyikan cichlids and fish in general. What works for one person might not work for you and vice-versa. I would recommend keeping your tank as is and if problems arise down the road to tinker with the aquascaping to resolve them. It's really what makes fishkeeping fun(the challenge of trying to appease the fish and get them to work for you in different combinations and environments).

Regarding Calvus and multis, it's quite a common combination. While Calvus and Comps may look rather threatening, they're specialized at being fry predators and won't really nab anything smaller than 1/4". Multies are rather feisty and aggressive for their size so even in a community tank with Calvus, Julies,leptosoma,etc. should still be able to raise more than enough fry to adulthood.

I would go with Cyprichromis leptosoma, Julidochromis(either transcriptus, ornatus or the gombe variant), Calvus or Comp, and Neolamprologus multifasciatus.


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for your in depth input Dark! I really appreciate it! I didnt even think about the rock seperation for territories! You should hear the slap to the forehead I gave myself reading that haha. Im hoping I can get it to work out. Im thinking Im going to set up my spare 29 just in case there are problems between species. 
The only thing im worried about is putting four species in there, Two being rock dwellers (Calvus & Julies). I would like to do a pairs. SInce I would like to do pairs, would it be better to choose one or the other? A Pair of Julies or a Pair of Calvus? Chances are I may shoot for a calvus Harem as I hear a few females to one male tends to work. This way I can have the multies in the sand, calvus in the mid rockwork and the Leptos schooling around. What say you? I only ask because Im not sure I explained properly my intentions of having pairs. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Only a pair of comps in a 72 gallon bow front tank  If you start with fry, I would throw ten comps in there and let them sort things out. You'll likely end up with a couple pairs and the interaction among competing males is a treat to watch (if not comical). If you ended up with three males and three or more females you would be fortunate.

Russ


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey Russ! Thanks for the input!! I've heard of them being quite entertaining once they are comfortable! Is your recommendation with the leptos and multis or are you suggesting only calvus for the tank? Thanks

Jess


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jwolfe said:


> Hey Russ! Thanks for the input!! I've heard of them being quite entertaining once they are comfortable! Is your recommendation with the leptos and multis or are you suggesting only calvus for the tank? Thanks
> 
> Jess


I was only addressing the calvus. I am sure you can add decent numbers of the other two species mentioned


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

jwolfe, I don't think you should be worried about having 4 species in the tank. The standard method is to get 6 of the rockdwellers and let them grow up in the tank. Over time the julies and calvus should begin to form pairs and as this occurs you might lose some of the unpaired fish or have to remove them. Since every situation is different you might find that multiple pairs of julies and calvus coexist relatively peacefully(or tolerate each other) in your aquarium. If that's the case, then great! You also get to see the intraspecies sparring and interactions that Razzo mentioned. Chances are that once the fish form pairs they'll start to oust the other members of their species from your tank. You'll have to monitor the aggression and if it looks like the fish are being killed or forced to jump out of the tank, then remove the fish that are being attacked and return them to the LFS. You might even be able to change the rockwork and territories around in an attempt to accommodate the fish but it's unlikely that even with the most careful aquascaping all 6 of julies(and calvus) will tolerate each other in the tank once pairs have formed.

So, once your fish have matured and formed pairs you're likely to have one or two pairs of julies and calvus in the aquarium. Any fry the julies produce should be tolerated long term and even into adulthood. Calvus on the other hand don't really seem to care for fry past the stage when they leave their 'nest'..

The cyps and multies should tolerate multiple males and females and don't really pair off so if you get 6 multies and 12 cyps you likely won't need to remove any of them due to aggression/expulsion from the group.


----------

